# Oberlin Reservoir



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck here? In the spring the crappie bite is pretty good. Was wondering how it was through the ice.


----------



## Jigslinger (Feb 4, 2011)

I fish this res on a regular basis. The crappie fishing has stunk for years now. Used to be killer. I used to ice fish it all the time. I fished once on the ice recently,there is so many shad in there it will fill the vex completey. I wouldnt waste my time.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Jigslinger said:


> I fish this res on a regular basis. The crappie fishing has stunk for years now. Used to be killer. I used to ice fish it all the time. I fished once on the ice recently,there is so many shad in there it will fill the vex completey. I wouldnt waste my time.


Can we say overharvested!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Oberlin has been awful for a long time


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Ey3FrenZy said:


> Has anyone had any luck here? In the spring the crappie bite is pretty good. Was wondering how it was through the ice.


We as fishermen have to respect the resource!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

brad crappie said:


> We as fishermen have to respect the resource!


Who invited Jesus Christ up there? Release em into grease baby


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Fish2Win said:


> Who invited Jesus Christ up there? Release em into grease baby


Ok outlaw! Lol


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

There are 3 reservoirs in OB if your talking about the biggest one , perch and crappie bite well ice fishing, there are monsters in there ,but you must find them , ( hint take a long walk) drill your hole only 20 ft from shore or less, I caught several 6-8 inch walleye after ice out last year there , that's a good sign , back in the day there were lots of walleye, lots of birds , sea gulls ,herons and ducks hang there and they transfer eggs and stock the lake naturally. Shad are a good sign , fish grow big when there is shad, we used to catch monster channels at night 25 yrs ago there but stupid anti-fisherman laws state you must leave at dusk!


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

Jay Bird, before I got married and had a bunch of tricycle motors running around, I used to fish it quite a bit. The crappie were phenomenal in numbers and in size, walleye weren't to shabby either. Now I don't fish it as much as I used to but I swear ever since one of the local fishing magazines wrote about the crappie fishing there it has steadily dropped in quality for all species. Just like Spencer Lake, I see 5 gal buckets of fish that aren't even 6" long being taken home for the frying pan. I've fished it 3 times since the new year and the size of the schools has dropped as well as the overall size of the fish. It's not bad but it's not what it used to be. I know what you mean by taking a long walk.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Can we say limits please!! Respect the fisherie


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE (Dec 27, 2014)

Tricky like to fish don't know why but if you could fish there at night you'd kill everything still doing good during the Springtime so I know there's still a lot of fish in that Lake just have to put the time in


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Ey3FrenZy said:


> Has anyone had any luck here? In the spring the crappie bite is pretty good. Was wondering how it was through the ice.


Buddy of mine got nine Tuesday biggest was 22 and only two of them were 15 in he brought home a six fish limit that look like he went to Catawba. Although he did fish all day, we went the next day to the same spot got one right away 21 in fished all day till dark Shad were all over the screen of the vex all day. Snagged a couple big carp and that was it. It was very frustrating it seems like we were on a different Lake then the day before. I know this sounds unlikely for Berlin but it is the truth. Only thing I can figure is they Gorge themselves on all the Shad cuz the shad were not there like that the day before. Although they do say walleye only feed every 3 days. Bottom line you do have to put your time in on Berlin Lake to catch nice walleye. They're not hard to catch they're just hard to find . my bad I thought you were talking about Berlin Reservoir oops!!


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

Sandusky bay has huge 12 to 16 " crappie ,jumbo perch if you find them , look in 8-12 ft of water on the ice . Monster Channels come out of those holes too, awesome fight on light ice gear . Set your drag , the bay has to be one of the best variety spots on the ice . The trick is finding drop offs , every bridge cut has deep drop offs no matter how big the bridge, I know the depths of all of them , the deepest I know is 29 ft , the average is 16


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

Spencer got messed up by the deep freeze 3 yrs ago too. People are always keeping small fish they should put a minimum size of 9 inches on crappie, findley also has an overwhelming amount of small crappie but luckily they don't hang to much by shore access areas and they don't like worms


----------

